# Joining Union



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Go to the interview. See where it goes. Career and income wise, you'll probably do better in the union. 

If you go to the union, be respectful of your current employer and give them two weeks notice.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

First off, welcome aboard @AJP3035!

Secondly, I highly doubt you would do better in the long run staying non-union.

Go for it!


----------



## AJP3035 (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks guys for the advice guys!!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Macmike alway say--------- Join.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

On you way out, think about if your current employer would give you 2weeks notice of a lay-off.
What ever you do, don't mention you are leaving to work Union. That brings out an entire fantasy of hate and BS.
Just go.
Just say it's for personal reasons, shake the bosses hand and thank him for the opportunity.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

And if you look on the bright side, no more of this:

https://m.imgur.com/gallery/qG4kndn


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

My local is the ****s


----------



## Chalr (Dec 29, 2016)

Join the ibew my friend!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

